# Albino Eureka Red Peacock 3rd Generation Line Breeding



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Just try to play around with my camera setting and new flash. Here is the picture of my 3rd generation of my new breeder Albino Eureka Red peacock.

less than a year old at 3.25", hopefully there will be more intense red as he get a little older in a few months.




























just a tag bit more red from its father,


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

... Very nice fish-good colors--clear pics.!! 8)


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome fish! I would love to have him in my tank. :drooling:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice fish, awesome colors.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

nice fish...my was german red but somehow my batch of fry recently ..1st batch from them...about half of them are albino!  wish mine is nice as yours


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

color is not to bad for only 3.25 inch, Try feeding some Tetra color bits, it does wonders


----------

